# Official E38 pre purchase checklist?



## e38fan00 (Oct 29, 2006)

Has anyone come up with a pre purchase checklist for and E38. I don't want to depend solely on Carfax and I want to see what I should check for before giving it over to a mechanic to look at.

Thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Have you seen this list or this one? I think there are some good things to consider...


----------

